# XMAS SALE (2calls 1 price)



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

KING WOOD MAGNUM $65(2 calls 1 price)







GRADE #1 DESERT IRON WOOD(HSB) $65(2 calls 1 price)
http://mipredatorhunting.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/bobpRErabbit88_0.mp3


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess I got ahead of my self yesterday.My name is Robert Patrick,and I make RARE EARTH PREDATOR CALLS.I 've ben making PREDATOR CALLS for over 20 years now. Every year when Iam out West I give away a number of calls, while at some of the Coyote Hunts,Well this year due to health problems I get to do it from my desk I will be posting HOWLERS, MAGNUMS, HSB's and my
new RED-F (BIRD DISTRESS) With each call I post there will be a smaller call with it this call is FREE THATS 2 CALLS 1 PRICE This sale will last up to X-MAS then it will be gone till next year.If you are looking for a special wood just ask and if I have it I will post it.
THANKS FOR LOOKING
BOB







SHE BITCH HOWLER (COCOBOLO ) $125








CURLY MAPLE HOWLER $85








BOCOTE HOWLER $125
http://mipredatorhunting.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/bobp-REfminvite-estrous-dance89_1.mp3
EACH HOWLER COMES WITH A FREE HSB







FULL SET HOWLER,MAGNUM ,HSB, RED-F $265 for all 8 calls


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

GRADE #1 DESERT IRON WOOD MAG's $85ea







SOUTH WEST LIMITED EDITION $240(inlaid TURQUOIES)







BLOOD WOOD MAG's $50ea







AFR. EBONY MAG. signed by 12 WORLD CHAMPIONS $200







RED-F (GRADE #1 IRON WOOD) $55ea


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

COCOBOLO MAG's $65ea







COCOBOLO MAG's $65ea


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful work REC.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

their not only pretty Guys---I have a new red-f-call from Bob and the very first time I used it call a coyote in----Best bird sound going [my 2 cents]---------sb


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

AFZELIA $65ea


----------



## Yooperman (Dec 10, 2011)

You really got me thinking hard on one of those Ironwood Red-F calls Bob. Very nice!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the blood wood Red-F. Awesome about sums it up !


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

GRADE #2 DESERT IRON WOOD MATCHED SET $200 or $55ea


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

They do look like some pretty calls. If I had the money I would definitly spring on the red-f. Good luck


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Stunning looking calls there sir.


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

RED-F HSB set GRADE #1 IRON WOOD $130















HSB GRADE 2 IRON WOOD $55 (2 calls 1 price)


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

HSB GRADE 1 $55


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Bob,

I did a coyote hunt with you January 1997 when we had plenty of snow with a layer of ice. (I had a hot-rod Blazer.) We wore snowshoes and made so much noise crashing through the ice, but it was still great fun. You popped one dog running across a frozen lake with your .22-250 and Nightforce scope. Great stuff.

The call you gave me is the only one I take as backup to electronics, because it is so easy to use.


----------

